# any reports from bob sikes



## jaydeegee (Oct 18, 2011)

Just wondering how's the bite at the bridge. Will be making the trip in a couple of weeks. Thanks in advance for any and all replies.


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

*Rain Rain Rain*

We have had a lot of rain and some lightening so many people haven't been out. Before that the bite was hot!


----------



## PB fan from Mississippi (Jul 22, 2012)

I have been fishing Bob Sykes for a week in mid to late July for five or six years. Just returned today and this past week has been my worst ever. I probably fished the bridge for 15 to 20 hours this past week and only caught 2 trash fish and 1 crab. Tough week, but hopefully it will be better for you. Good luck!


----------

